# need some support



## delia (Feb 4, 2008)

hi everyone...im 16 years old...I have had IBS-D for years and it has gotten to the point where I can not live like a normal person. I wake up in pain and go to sleep in pain.Everyday is a struggle but i try my hardest to stay postive (VERY hard to do when you have extreme pain every day)I have sharp intense pains in my stomach which come at random times during the day. usually whenever i eat, even if its just a cracker.i have pretty much taken EVERYTHING out of my diet.. in down to Rice milk, bread, chicken, rice....yep thats it.I have acid reflux and SMA (a sydrome where there is pratically no fat between your intestines and aorta (SP?) which causes severe spasms) and a digestive system that works wayyyyy to fast, all on to of severe IBS. Life is such a struggle. I have been to many doctors, and have gotten countless amounts of tests done, including an upper GI, ultrasound, lower bowel series, you name it i have got it done. And all they say is IBS and possibly Chrons. I have yet to do a scope of any kind because i am on a numerous pills that would interfere with the testing. Im just trying to function normally and stay healthy and positve..I just want to know that people are out there going through the same thing. Being a teenage girl (junior in high school) with IBS is complete hell. any help here??? It would be great to know that people understand what i am going throuugh... :]


----------



## Snoopys Shorty (Jul 13, 2007)

I am a 17 year old, girl, Junior in Highschool, and I also suffer from IBS... I always have pain in my tummy.. There is never a moment when it doesnt hurt.. I know what youre going through, and it sucks... I have had to cancle road trips, school activites, stop basketball, and I have to miss days at work too... Its not fun.... If you ever need to vent, or just want to talk, I will listen...♥Shorty


----------



## delia (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanksssss... nice to know someone shares my pain. well i mean sorry you have IBS it sucks,,, but you know what i mean. :]Have you found any medicines that have actually worked for you?? I on a ton right now but nothing seems to work.. i have been dealing with this all my life


----------



## rosie in dahouse (May 8, 2007)

Hiya i'm 15 and have servre ibs , i haven't got the same symtons as u have , but ibs pretty much runs my life , i hate it , the school situation is difficult to me to , i like doing gcse work noew, Ibs is making really ill a lot , so , atm i'm only at skl like 2 times a week , i'm getting behind in work and everything , and then there the embassing side of it , feeling alone , and feeling like you can't tell anyone . sorry i don't think i've help you much soz , i hope u get better , bye xxx


----------



## delia (Feb 4, 2008)

i definetley know how your feeling. it runs my life too. and it it soooo embarassing to explain to people. Im sorry you have to go through this. :[


----------

